# Milan: Bonucci sta arrivando a Milano! Si chiude.



## admin (13 Luglio 2017)

Ultimissime news da Sportitalia su Bonucci al Milan. Il difensore sarebbe partito in direzione Milano. Dovrebbe arrivare a breve.

Bonucci dunque è ad un passo dal Milan!


----------



## alcyppa (13 Luglio 2017)

Pazzesca, una giornata pazzesca.


----------



## Igniorante (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Sportitalia su Bonucci al Milan. Il difensore sarebbe partito in direzione Milano. Dovrebbe arrivare a breve.
> 
> Bonucci dunque è ad un passo dal Milan!



Madonna mia come godo, che roba quest'estate, ebbrezza continua


----------



## de sica (13 Luglio 2017)

Ragazzi, sto fuori via 3 ore e succede tutto questo. Volete farmi morireee


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Sportitalia su Bonucci al Milan. Il difensore sarebbe partito in direzione Milano. Dovrebbe arrivare a breve.
> 
> Bonucci dunque è ad un passo dal Milan!


----------



## Gekyn (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Sportitalia su Bonucci al Milan. Il difensore sarebbe partito in direzione Milano. Dovrebbe arrivare a breve.
> 
> Bonucci dunque è ad un passo dal Milan!


 [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] ti ricordi di una campagna acquisti di questo livello?


----------



## AntaniPioco (13 Luglio 2017)

Grandissimo acquisto


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Sportitalia su Bonucci al Milan. Il difensore sarebbe partito in direzione Milano. Dovrebbe arrivare a breve.
> 
> Bonucci dunque è ad un passo dal Milan!



Ma quanto è bello essere milanisti? Forzaaaaaaaa


----------



## IronJaguar (13 Luglio 2017)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>



Ahaah sempre uno spettacolo ma stasera ci sta tutta


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Luglio 2017)

un uomo solo al comando signori e signori...scoop dell'anno...


----------



## Tobi (13 Luglio 2017)

ci sono foto?


----------



## Raryof (13 Luglio 2017)

E questo vuol dire solo una cosa, si è certi di chiudere.
Attendiamo.


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Luglio 2017)

Godoooooo


----------



## krull (13 Luglio 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> un uomo solo al comando signori e signori...scoop dell'anno...



Epico.... lui è l' uomo


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> un uomo solo al comando signori e signori...scoop dell'anno...



Domani lo metto come avatar!!!


----------



## babsodiolinter (13 Luglio 2017)

2 inchiappettate ai gobbi nel giro di una settimana.
Prima il rinnovo di Gigio ora Bonucci.. 
Torno in bagno.


----------



## Roger84 (13 Luglio 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> un uomo solo al comando signori e signori...scoop dell'anno...



Ci aveva messo un Romagnoli di troppo, ma incredibile ma vero....ci aveva azzeccato!!!!!!!!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Sportitalia su Bonucci al Milan. Il difensore sarebbe partito in direzione Milano. Dovrebbe arrivare a breve.
> 
> Bonucci dunque è ad un passo dal Milan!





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ma quanto è bello essere milanisti? Forzaaaaaaaa



Mamma mia, mamma mia... abbracciamoci forte fratelli, il Milan sta tornando finalmente.


----------



## Smarx10 (13 Luglio 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> un uomo solo al comando signori e signori...scoop dell'anno...



Un uomo solo al comando, la sua barba è lunga e ignorante, il suo nome è Paolo Bargiggia. 
(semicit).


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (13 Luglio 2017)

Ragazzi, io seguo il Milan da 30 anni, ma una campagna acquisti così non la ricordo... fa impallidire anche l'estate del doppio acquisto Rui Costa-Inzaghi.

Bonucci è un top player vero, un tassello fondamentale che sposta gli equilibri


----------



## Igniorante (13 Luglio 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> un uomo solo al comando signori e signori...scoop dell'anno...



è la barba che porta saggezza


----------



## MaschioAlfa (13 Luglio 2017)

Minkia.... Ma già in serata viene a Milano?? 

Ma che è stato fretta?? 

Deve partire per la cina?? 
Tutti dal presidente..... Alloraaaa tutti dalla presidenteeee

Ma ultima domanda. 

Ma il Milan non doveva essere uno strumento per aiutare Mr. Yonghong li nei suoi affari?? Come ha detto fassone?? 

No perché a questo punto mi chiedo che minkia combina se il Milan diventa il suo asset principale


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Luglio 2017)

ah...il buon Bargiggia aveva parlato pure di Marchisio...ve la butto li


----------



## ScArsenal83 (13 Luglio 2017)

"Grazie Preshidente" Cit.


----------



## Konrad (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Sportitalia su Bonucci al Milan. Il difensore sarebbe partito in direzione Milano. Dovrebbe arrivare a breve.
> 
> Bonucci dunque è ad un passo dal Milan!



CLA-MO-RO-SO! Questa è davvero una bomba di mercato...a tutti i livelli...tra l'altro Signori ma ce lo diciamo che comunque, soldi a parte, Bonucci ha scelto il "progetto Milan"?


----------



## ScArsenal83 (13 Luglio 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ah...il buon Bargiggia aveva parlato pure di Marchisio...ve la butto li



Vabbe non tentiamo la fortuna due volte


----------



## Milanista (13 Luglio 2017)

Incredibile ragazzi... anni di sofferenza, di prese per il c, di sangue amaro... spazzate via così, come nulla fosse... non ci credo. 

Forza Milan!!!!!


----------



## alcyppa (13 Luglio 2017)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] ti ricordi di una campagna acquisti di questo livello?



Tra l'altro abbiamo sfondato i 200 milioni di valore in cartellini.


----------



## Igniorante (13 Luglio 2017)

Forse miglior campagna acquisti di sempre, specie considerando gli anni di melma che l'hanno preceduta.

E questi ladri volevano scipparci il portiere, e invece NO per Dio, siamo noi a prendergli uno dei top ahahahah


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Luglio 2017)

Ragazzi quando arriva Arbeloa?
E' dall'anno scorso che Galliani lo tratta dalla sede in Ibiza, ma quanto ci vuole?


----------



## Dany20 (13 Luglio 2017)

darren marshall ha scritto:


> __m___


top!


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Luglio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Forse miglior campagna acquisti di sempre, specie considerando gli anni di melma che l'hanno preceduta.
> 
> E questi ladri volevano scipparci il portiere, e invece NO per Dio, siamo noi a prendergli uno dei top ahahahah


Eh sì proprio così 

Vi voglio bene..che bello essere milanisti


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (13 Luglio 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> un uomo solo al comando signori e signori...scoop dell'anno...



La sua barba è lunga e grigia... un solo uomo al comando: Paolo Bargiggia!


----------



## ralf (13 Luglio 2017)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> un uomo solo al comando signori e signori...scoop dell'anno...



The revenge of the fallen


----------



## MaschioAlfa (13 Luglio 2017)

La cosa che ci deve far riflettere seriamente sono gli ingaggi che sta tirando fuori fassone. 
Stiamo facendo saltare il banco del campionato italiano.

Prima con Donnarumma, Ora con Bonucci e poi un Aubameyang. E tutti a salire ( 6 - 6,5 - 7,5) 

Per ingaggi sopra i 5 milioni ci vuole l avvallo Dell altissimo presidente.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (13 Luglio 2017)

"Se donnarumma è in vendita abbiamo il dovere di provarci".. 
io lo dicevo di non scherzare con questi cinesi


----------



## Z A Z A' (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Sportitalia su Bonucci al Milan. Il difensore sarebbe partito in direzione Milano. Dovrebbe arrivare a breve.
> 
> Bonucci dunque è ad un passo dal Milan!



Domani mi sa che la Madonnina sarà affollata 
E speriamo che l'aereo non sia tutto esaurito


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Luglio 2017)

Tra l'altro ragazzi, da quanti anni era che una societa' italiana non andava ad acquistare un giocatore importante dalla Juve?


----------



## Il barone rossonero (13 Luglio 2017)

Ragazzi calma non è ancora fatta!!! Il procuratore sta ancora trattando con marmotta!!!


----------



## ultràinside (13 Luglio 2017)

Ma è tutto vero ?
Qualche casellante può. confermare ?
THE DEVIL IS BACK !


----------



## Raryof (13 Luglio 2017)

ultràinside ha scritto:


> Ma è tutto vero ?
> Qualche casellante può. confermare ?
> THE DEVIL IS BACK !



Sportitalia dice che al 100% è così, Bonucci sta per arrivare a Milano.


----------



## Superpippo80 (13 Luglio 2017)

*Peppe Di Stefano per Sky Sport: fatti ulteriori passi avanti, Lucci sta parlando incessantemente con le due società, la conclusione potrebbe esserci nella notte. Bonucci è a casa che non aspetta altro che la conclusione dell'affare.*


----------



## admin (13 Luglio 2017)

*Peppe Di Stefano: terminato l'incontro di Lucci con la Juve. Ulteriori passi avanti. Ora nuovi incontri col Milan, probabilmente definitivi. Di Marzio: Nella notte Bonucci potrà diventare un giocatore del Milan.*


----------



## malos (13 Luglio 2017)

Calma che non è ancora fatta.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Luglio 2017)

Io ho avuto il primo sentore ieri , perché a specifico sms c'è stata una risposta strana .

Da lì ho iniziato a pensare che tanto stupidata non era , poi oggi arrivo in radio e mi dicono tutto .

Sono impazzito 
[MENTION=3]Super_Lollo[/MENTION] DEVI quotare le news.


----------



## Igniorante (13 Luglio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> "Se donnarumma è in vendita abbiamo il dovere di provarci"..
> io lo dicevo di non scherzare con questi cinesi



Abbiamo fatto come lo sceicco del PSG che disse a Simeone di non rompere le balle a Tiago Motta o comprava tutto l'Atletico


----------



## Le Grand Milan (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Sportitalia su Bonucci al Milan. Il difensore sarebbe partito in direzione Milano. Dovrebbe arrivare a breve.
> 
> Bonucci dunque è ad un passo dal Milan!



Un mercato favoloso. Preparato minutamente da mesi e mesi da Fax e Max. Siamo stati derisi da tutta la stampa. Oggi, è un giorno speciale.
In effetti , strappare il migliore difensore della gobba è una vittoria totale che va al di là del aspetto puramente tecnico. I carcerati hanno preso uno smacco intersiderale.


----------



## ultràinside (13 Luglio 2017)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sportitalia dice che al 100% è così, Bonucci sta per arrivare a Milano.


benissimissimo !


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano per Sky Sport: fatti ulteriori passi avanti, Lucci sta parlando incessantemente con le due società, la conclusione potrebbe esserci nella notte. Bonucci è a casa che non aspetta altro che la conclusione dell'affare.*



Non è a casa, sta per arrivare a Milano, salame!


----------



## MissRossonera (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Sportitalia su Bonucci al Milan. Il difensore sarebbe partito in direzione Milano. Dovrebbe arrivare a breve.
> 
> Bonucci dunque è ad un passo dal Milan!



Io sono una dei pochi che forse non lo avrebbero preso perché calcisticamente parlando lo detesto come pochi altri calciatori,ma ovviamente a livello tecnico e come appeal è un acquisto che non posso discutere. Vorrà dire che se come sembra domani arriverà mi toccherà tifare anche per lui,anche se temo che tutti i cartellini che si è scansato negli anni da ora in poi li prenderà, perché non ha più la maglia ladra. 
Comunque oggi più che diritto civile ho studiato diritto del refresh della pagina web,mannaggia a F&M!


----------



## Love (13 Luglio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Abbiamo fatto come lo sceicco del PSG che disse a Simeone di non rompere le balle a Tiago Motta o comprava tutto l'Atletico



io ricordo lo disse al barca che seguiva thiago silva...


----------



## krull (13 Luglio 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Non è a casa, sta per arrivare a Milano, salame!



Boicottate sky non sanno una mazza sul Milan...e gli rode


----------



## Superpippo80 (13 Luglio 2017)

Nello stesso secondo Admin!


----------



## mefisto94 (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: terminato l'incontro di Lucci con la Juve. Ulteriori passi avanti. Ora nuovi incontri col Milan, probabilmente definitivi. Di Marzio: Nella notte Bonucci potrà diventare un giocatore del Milan.*



Mm, io con questi non sto mai tranquillo. Rompere gli accordi è la loro specialità.


----------



## admin (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: terminato l'incontro di Lucci con la Juve. Ulteriori passi avanti. Ora nuovi incontri col Milan, probabilmente definitivi. Di Marzio: Nella notte Bonucci potrà diventare un giocatore del Milan.*



.


----------



## vanbasten (13 Luglio 2017)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] ti ricordi di una campagna acquisti di questo livello?



Solo gli arabi di psg e manchester city hanno speso cosi tanto al primo anno, forse...


----------



## Igniorante (13 Luglio 2017)

Love ha scritto:


> io ricordo lo disse al barca che seguiva thiago silva...



cerca "al khelaifi simeone" su Google 



Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Sportitalia su Bonucci al Milan. Il difensore sarebbe partito in direzione Milano. Dovrebbe arrivare a breve.
> 
> Bonucci dunque è ad un passo dal Milan!


----------



## Coccosheva81 (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ultimissime news da Sportitalia su Bonucci al Milan. Il difensore sarebbe partito in direzione Milano. Dovrebbe arrivare a breve.
> 
> Bonucci dunque è ad un passo dal Milan!



Stasera il sito fa il record di visitatori!
Si parla anche di record per ricoveri ospedalieri per una strana epidemia di dolori al fegato


----------



## Pampu7 (13 Luglio 2017)

Sky pietosa, w sportitalia


----------



## Dany20 (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: terminato l'incontro di Lucci con la Juve. Ulteriori passi avanti. Ora nuovi incontri col Milan, probabilmente definitivi. Di Marzio: Nella notte Bonucci potrà diventare un giocatore del Milan.*


Dai che ci siamo!


----------



## Le Grand Milan (13 Luglio 2017)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> La cosa che ci deve far riflettere seriamente sono gli ingaggi che sta tirando fuori fassone.
> Stiamo facendo saltare il banco del campionato italiano.
> 
> Prima con Donnarumma, Ora con Bonucci e poi un Aubameyang. E tutti a salire ( 6 - 6,5 - 7,5)
> ...



Giustissima la tua osservazione, caro MaschioAlfa. Ci vuole l'avvallo del gigante *HUARRRRRRROOOONG!*!!!


----------



## Roger84 (13 Luglio 2017)

Su Sportitalia hanno infiltrato Cilli al Westin Palace, fantastici!!!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

Chissà se Costacurta dirà che Bonucci è piu scarso di Zapata concentrato


----------



## Konrad (13 Luglio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: terminato l'incontro di Lucci con la Juve. Ulteriori passi avanti. Ora nuovi incontri col Milan, probabilmente definitivi. Di Marzio: Nella notte Bonucci potrà diventare un giocatore del Milan.*



Ma secondo voi in uno spogliatoio che annovera elementi come Bonucci e Biglia (senza la copertura gallianesca) Montolivo potrà mai prendere la parola?


----------



## ralf (13 Luglio 2017)

La combo Biglia e Bonucci nella stesso giorno .


----------



## Mr. Canà (13 Luglio 2017)

Avevo delle remore su un'operazione di questo tipo, ma ormai l'entusiasmo sta prendendo il sopravvento. Un colpo così, per quel che significa, è una dichiarazione di intenti molto chiara: siamo tornati!


----------



## Coccosheva81 (13 Luglio 2017)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Su Sportitalia hanno infiltrato Cilli al Westin Palace, fantastici!!!



Poveretto ha una paura matta di buscarne dalla security


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

Forse arriva domani mattina...appena detto su sportitalia


----------



## MaschioAlfa (13 Luglio 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi in uno spogliatoio che annovera elementi come Bonucci e Biglia (senza la copertura gallianesca) Montolivo potrà mai prendere la parola?



Guarda lascia stare...
Ho ancora impresso il filmato della giornata a Milanello Dell Primo allenamento aperto al pubblico... 
I giocatori e Montella che si avvicinano al pubblico e quel mantecato di Montolivo in prima fila ad applaudire. 

Ma perché non si trasferisce su Marte?


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Luglio 2017)

Ragazzi la prima pagina di Tuttosport, LA PRIMA PAGINA DI TUTTOSPORT


----------



## koti (13 Luglio 2017)

Del Piero intervistato a Sky sconvolto hahaha


----------



## Pit96 (13 Luglio 2017)

Ma che giornata è oggi?

Abbiamo venduto Lapadula, preso Biglia e quasi preso Bonucci e quasi sbolognato De Sciglio.

MAMMA MIA


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (13 Luglio 2017)

.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Luglio 2017)

Provocatoria prima pagina di Tuttosport: foto di Bonucci e titolo "si è sciacquato la bocca".


----------



## ultràinside (13 Luglio 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Forse arriva domani mattina...appena detto su sportitalia


azz e che giro fa?


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (13 Luglio 2017)

No ma è più scarso di ssj Paletta concentrato 2° livello. 
Invece Musacchio kayoken 3 > Romagnoli concentrato , ma < di Paletta concentrato kayo.2. 
Il più potente comunque rimane ssj Gustavo La Mazza Gomez furioso.

Tutto questo per dire che costacurta è imbarazzante.


----------



## Dany20 (13 Luglio 2017)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi la prima pagina di Tuttosport, LA PRIMA PAGINA DI TUTTOSPORT


Cosa aspettano a cambiare nome? È palese che sia pro Juve.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

WyllyWonka91 ha scritto:


> No ma è più scarso di ssj Paletta concentrato 2° livello.
> Invece Musacchio kayoken 3 > Romagnoli concentrato , ma < di Paletta concentrato kayo.2.
> Il più potente comunque rimane ssj Gustavo La Mazza Gomez furioso.
> 
> Tutto questo per dire che costacurta è imbarazzante.



AAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHA miglior messaggio dell anno!


----------



## Coccosheva81 (13 Luglio 2017)

La rosicata di Del Piero a Sky con la sua faccia attonita è stata orgasmica: "e stato un fulmine a ciel sereno, non so cosa dire, quando oggi abbiamo sentito le prime voci circolare ci siamo messi a ridere e ci dicevamo che non era possibile...."


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (13 Luglio 2017)

Non so se vi rendete conto che l'anno scorso abbiamo tentato di prendere Musacchio e non riuscendoci ci siamo avvicinati ad Arbeloa, che fortunatamente non è arrivato, mentre quest'anno non solo ci siamo presi l'argentino ma anche un top mondiale nel ruolo come Bonucci? Clamoroso


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Luglio 2017)

koti ha scritto:


> Del Piero intervistato a Sky sconvolto hahaha



Che dice??? su bonucci?


----------



## Crox93 (13 Luglio 2017)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> La rosicata di Del Piero a Sky con la sua faccia attonita è stata orgasmica: "e stato un fulmine a ciel sereno, non so cosa dire, quando oggi abbiamo sentito le prime voci circolare ci siamo messi a ridere e ci dicevamo che non era possibile...."



Godo uomo inutile!


----------



## Victorss (13 Luglio 2017)

Ragazzi io non ci credo ancora, mi sembra impossibile mi devo alzare alle 6.30 ma col casso che vado a letto!!


----------



## Crox93 (13 Luglio 2017)

Su Sportitalia dicono potrebbe arrivare anche domani mattina


----------



## pablog1585 (13 Luglio 2017)

Allora arriva?? A che km della A4 è?


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (13 Luglio 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> AAHAHAHAHHAAHHAHAHA miglior messaggio dell anno!



Ahahahha assurdi certi commenti che ci stanno provenendo da tutte le parti... La gente parla senza pensare


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (13 Luglio 2017)

Konrad ha scritto:


> CLA-MO-RO-SO! Questa è davvero una bomba di mercato...a tutti i livelli...tra l'altro Signori ma ce lo diciamo che comunque, soldi a parte, Bonucci ha scelto il "progetto Milan"?




Eh no adesso escono parole di amici di amici di Bonucci secondo i quali sarebbe stata la Juve a sbolognarlo per fare plusvalenza senza dargli la possibilità do scegliere la squadra, mobbing e capro espiatorio della sconfitta a Cardiff quando lui in realtà non avrebbe mao voluto lasciare la Juve.


Fegati spappolati a perdita d'occhio insomma.


----------



## Raryof (13 Luglio 2017)

Pedullà dice che Lucci si sta recando da Fassone!!


----------



## Konrad (13 Luglio 2017)

*Pedullà in diretta su Sportitalia: "Finito cinque minuti fa il summit tra Marotta e Lucci. Sta andando da Fassone per chiudere!"*


----------



## de sica (13 Luglio 2017)

*Pedulla: incontro finito tra Lucci e Marotta, via libero definitivo per finalizzare la cessione. Adesso l'agente sta andando da Fassone per chiudere.*


----------



## MarcoMilanista (13 Luglio 2017)

Abbiamo preso Bonucci in meno di 24 ore, pazzesco.


----------



## luigi61 (14 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Su Sportitalia dicono potrebbe arrivare anche domani mattina



ULTIME NEWS DA PEDULLA'
Finito il summit Lucci- Marotta ; Lucci si sta dirigendo da Fassone, siamo più che a aun passo


----------



## de sica (14 Luglio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> *Pedulla: incontro finito tra Lucci e Marotta, via libero definitivo per finalizzare la cessione. Adesso l'agente sta andando da Fassone per chiudere.*



Quotate


----------



## MarcoMilanista (14 Luglio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> *Pedulla: incontro finito tra Lucci e Marotta, via libero definitivo per finalizzare la cessione. Adesso l'agente sta andando da Fassone per chiudere.*



Incredibile.


----------



## luigi61 (14 Luglio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Incredibile.



#benvenutoleo


----------



## Konrad (14 Luglio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> *Pedulla: incontro finito tra Lucci e Marotta, via libero definitivo per finalizzare la cessione. Adesso l'agente sta andando da Fassone per chiudere.*



Eccezionale!!!


----------



## Roger84 (14 Luglio 2017)

Non si prende Bonucci in 24ore se non hai una potenza economica grossa, ma grossa grossa!!!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Luglio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Abbiamo preso Bonucci in meno di 24 ore, pazzesco.



E a che prezzo!!


----------



## luigi61 (14 Luglio 2017)

MarcoMilanista ha scritto:


> Incredibile.



Sempre Pedullà : operazione in dirittura summit stanotte Bonucci vede il Milan. .
DAI E FATTA


----------



## Smarx10 (14 Luglio 2017)

Il fattore LB: Lucas Biglia e Leonardo Bonucci. Se chiudiamo anche per (L')Andrea Belotti sarebbe un vero sogno.


----------



## Love (14 Luglio 2017)

questi vogliono spendere tutti i 300 milioni tra adesso e gennaio perchè dopo interverrà il fpf (che ci fa cmq un baffo)...quindi per la punta mi aspetto un top...Bonucci acquisto clamoroso...mi ripeto come centrale nella difesa a 3 è top in europa...


----------



## markjordan (14 Luglio 2017)

continuate a scherzare con la Cina , continuate , capre prezzolate


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (14 Luglio 2017)

de sica ha scritto:


> *Pedulla: incontro finito tra Lucci e Marotta, via libero definitivo per finalizzare la cessione. Adesso l'agente sta andando da Fassone per chiudere.*


tirate fuori lo spumante buono ragazzi...il Milan è tornatooooooooo


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (14 Luglio 2017)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Il fattore LB: Lucas Biglia e Leonardo Bonucci. Se chiudiamo anche per (L')Andrea Belotti sarebbe un vero sogno.


Spettacolo.. belotti o aubameyang.. e non possiamo nasconderci.. dobbiamo provare per lo scudetto..


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Luglio 2017)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> La rosicata di Del Piero a Sky con la sua faccia attonita è stata orgasmica: "e stato un fulmine a ciel sereno, non so cosa dire, quando oggi abbiamo sentito le prime voci circolare ci siamo messi a ridere e ci dicevamo che non era possibile...."



AHAHAHAHAHAH ridi ridi Pinocchio che l'anno prossimo è il turno di Dybala


----------



## Roger84 (14 Luglio 2017)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Spettacolo.. belotti o aubameyang.. e non possiamo nasconderci.. dobbiamo provare per lo scudetto..



Ah bè a questo punto, pure con uno dei 2 lì avanti....il quarto posto mi starebbe stretto!!!


----------



## Ecthelion (14 Luglio 2017)

Migliore calciomercato della mia vita. E se guardate il mio avatar, ne ho visti tanti. Manca solo la terza B. Pazzesco comunque.


----------



## markjordan (14 Luglio 2017)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Migliore calciomercato della mia vita. E se guardate il mio avatar, ne ho visti tanti. Manca solo la terza B. Pazzesco comunque.


meglio la A


----------



## Pampu7 (14 Luglio 2017)

Uno come Bonucci che dice si al progetto fa ben sperare


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Luglio 2017)

PEDULLA: Il milan si svenerà per l'attaccante. SOGNATE AMICI, SOGNATE


----------



## Pit96 (14 Luglio 2017)

Ma io ora come faccio a dormire? Meno male che per quest'anno ho finito gli esami


----------



## Superpippo80 (14 Luglio 2017)

*Pedullà: finito l'incontro tra Lucci e Marotta, adesso Lucci incontrerà Fassone per i dettagli sull'ingaggio. Poi dovrebbe chiamare Bonucci per fargli fare le visite.*


----------



## albydigei (14 Luglio 2017)

Al mondo quanti difensori migliori di Bonucci ci sono? Che roba ragazzi... Da quanto non facevamo un colpo del genere?


----------



## Crox93 (14 Luglio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: finito l'incontro tra Lucci e Marotta, adesso Lucci incontrerà Fassone per i dettagli sull'ingaggio. Poi dovrebbe chiamare Bonucci per fargli fare le visite.*





Ho ancora una minima irrazionale paura


----------



## Moffus98 (14 Luglio 2017)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Ma io ora come faccio a dormire? Meno male che per quest'anno ho finito gli esami



Io ho l'ultimo il 18 luglio e oggi non mi avete fatto studiare niente!!! Mannaggia a voi!!!


----------



## koti (14 Luglio 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Che dice??? su bonucci?


Niente, non riusciva neanche a parlare. Ha detto che non se lo aspettava "un fulimine a ciel sereno", con l'espressione sconvolta. Il presentatore gli ha detto che è meglio che parli quando avrà la mente più lucida e ha staccato il collegamento.


----------



## Mille e una notte (14 Luglio 2017)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, io seguo il Milan da 30 anni, ma una campagna acquisti così non la ricordo... fa impallidire anche l'estate del doppio acquisto Rui Costa-Inzaghi.
> 
> Bonucci è un top player vero, un tassello fondamentale che sposta gli equilibri


Quello che sta accadendo è senza precedenti.
A questo punto le cifre mi incuriosiscono: in partenza non si parlava di un primo mercato da 150mln? Non sono sicuro di ricordare bene.
Non ho fatto conti, ma certamente con Bonucci stiamo a oltre 200mln spesi. In pratica ai livelli del City, forse anche di più. E ancora deve arrivare una punta, e potrebbero volare altri 50-60mln. Wow davvero!


----------



## krull (14 Luglio 2017)

Mmmm Dybala....quanto costa? (cit.)


----------



## Miracle1980 (14 Luglio 2017)

Le visite all'1 di notte? Con un volo intercontinentale il giorno dopo? Lo seppelliscono una volta in Cina?


----------



## alcyppa (14 Luglio 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> PEDULLA: Il milan si svenerà per l'attaccante. SOGNATE AMICI, SOGNATE



Ma Ronaldo ce li ha ancora i problemi col fisco?


----------



## __king george__ (14 Luglio 2017)

ho aspettato Biglia per settimane e non me lo sono goduto appieno perchè è arrivato anche Bonucci lo stesso giorno...incredibile ahahahah


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Luglio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> *Pedullà: finito l'incontro tra Lucci e Marotta, adesso Lucci incontrerà Fassone per i dettagli sull'ingaggio. Poi dovrebbe chiamare Bonucci per fargli fare le visite.*



Ci credete che non so cosa dire


----------



## Milanista (14 Luglio 2017)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Quello che sta accadendo è senza precedenti.
> A questo punto le cifre mi incuriosiscono: in partenza non si parlava di un primo mercato da 150mln? Non sono sicuro di ricordare bene.
> Non ho fatto conti, ma certamente con Bonucci stiamo a oltre 200mln spesi. In pratica ai livelli del City, forse anche di più. E ancora deve arrivare una punta, e potrebbero volare altri 50-60mln. Wow davvero!



Se ne parlava, ma Fassone mai ha confermato la cifra.


----------



## Djerry (14 Luglio 2017)

albydigei ha scritto:


> Al mondo quanti difensori migliori di Bonucci ci sono? Che roba ragazzi... Da quanto non facevamo un colpo del genere?



Faccio fatica a trovarne tre superiori a Bonucci.

Gli unici candidabili per me sono Godin, Boateng, Hummels, Piquè, Ramos e Alderweireld, al netto di quello che sono stati (Thiago Silva, Barzagli) e saranno (Varane, Bailly, Koulibaly) altri.

Credo sia più una questione di gusti, per esempio personalmente non amo gli eccessi di irruenza di Boateng, la (poca) tecnica coi piedi di Piquè e la (poca) completezza difensiva di Ramos, quindi il mio podio sarebbe completato da Hummels e Godin.

Ma Leo non esce sicuramente dai primi tre posti personalmente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Luglio 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ho aspettato Biglia per settimane e non me lo sono goduto appieno perchè è arrivato anche Bonucci lo stesso giorno...incredibile ahahahah



Io me ne ero dimenticato prima  incredibile


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (14 Luglio 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ho aspettato Biglia per settimane e non me lo sono goduto appieno perchè è arrivato anche Bonucci lo stesso giorno...incredibile ahahahah



è verissimo   ...se penso agli ultimi anni mi sento in paradiso ragazzi...ma ci rendiamo conto di cosa è successo??...siamo tornati


----------



## krull (14 Luglio 2017)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Quello che sta accadendo è senza precedenti.
> A questo punto le cifre mi incuriosiscono: in partenza non si parlava di un primo mercato da 150mln? Non sono sicuro di ricordare bene.
> Non ho fatto conti, ma certamente con Bonucci stiamo a oltre 200mln spesi. In pratica ai livelli del City, forse anche di più. E ancora deve arrivare una punta, e potrebbero volare altri 50-60mln. Wow davvero!



Il City ad oggi ha speso meno della metà di noi comprendendo anche le cessioni. Una campagna acquisti del genere è qualcosa senza precedenti nella storia del calcio considerando che non è minimamente finita....Quest' estate scuoteremo il calcio mondiale dalle fondamente....sono ca.zzi....


----------



## alcyppa (14 Luglio 2017)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ho aspettato Biglia per settimane e non me lo sono goduto appieno perchè è arrivato anche Bonucci lo stesso giorno...incredibile ahahahah



Si, pazzesco.

Cioè uno come Biglia che negli ultimi anni ci avrebbe fatto segare per mesi è passato comodamente in secondo piano.


"E così il Milan ha preso Biglia?" "Si, ma niente di serio" [semicit.]


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (14 Luglio 2017)

ora manca la vendita di Bacca e vado quasi al settimo cielo 
per quello aspetto un'altra punta e magari un esterno


----------



## Ermenegildo (14 Luglio 2017)

*Dopo cesena-milam*



Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> tirate fuori lo spumante buono ragazzi...il Milan è tornatooooooooo
> 
> 
> Svegliarsi in B. E' dura, molto dura. Ed era la seconda volta. Prima il calcio scommesse, poi la porcata di Napoli, con l'inciuccio che regalo' la vittoria al Genoa e rese vana la nostra vittoria a Cesena. Tanta mer.. mangiata. E poi.. Gli elicotteri, Van Basten, Gullit. La vittoria a Napoli, l'esultanza a Como, e dopo un anno... Barcellona. Lo Steaua. 4-0. Il calcio migliore della storia, altro che Tiki taka.
> Ora mi sento così, alla vigilia di una nuova era.


----------



## alcyppa (14 Luglio 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ci credete che non so cosa dire



Te lo suggerisco io:

"Ho messo il ghiaccio sul braccio e nelle mutande"


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (14 Luglio 2017)

Bonucci + Biglia domani... non svegliatemi.. sto godendo troppo..


----------



## luigi61 (14 Luglio 2017)

Ermenegildo ha scritto:


> Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:
> 
> 
> > tirate fuori lo spumante buono ragazzi...il Milan è tornatooooooooo
> ...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Luglio 2017)

PEDULLA SHOW!!!Non ascolta piu nessuno fisso col cellulae ahahahahahah


----------



## The Ripper (14 Luglio 2017)

galliani dov'è lo champagne normaaaaaaaaaaleeeeeeeeee????????????????


----------



## Underhill84 (14 Luglio 2017)

I cinesi poveri!


----------



## babsodiolinter (14 Luglio 2017)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Te lo suggerisco io:
> 
> "Ho messo il ghiaccio sul braccio e nelle mutande"



Muoio....


----------



## Aron (14 Luglio 2017)

la prima pagina di Tuttosport


----------



## goleador 70 (14 Luglio 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> PEDULLA SHOW!!!Non ascolta piu nessuno fisso col cellulae ahahahahahah



Ahahahahah numero 1


----------



## Pampu7 (14 Luglio 2017)

Temo ci toccherà aspettare la mattinata


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Luglio 2017)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Ahahahahah numero 1



Giuro ci son stati 5 min di panico dove non capiva più nulla! Imbarazzante


----------



## Aron (14 Luglio 2017)




----------



## Jaqen (14 Luglio 2017)

E' bellissimo vedere le rosicate juventine: "Caldara è più forte", "Vediamo a maggio quando arriveranno quarti se va bene", "Meglio sia andato via ora saremo più compatti e uniti"


----------



## Aron (14 Luglio 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> E a che prezzo!!



I tifosi juventini non si capacitano di come l'anno scorso la Juventus avesse rifiutato molti più soldi dal Chelsea e dal Manchester City. 

_Ti piace vincere facile?_

_Bon - u - cci bon bon bon _


----------



## Crox93 (14 Luglio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> E' bellissimo vedere le rosicate juventine: "Caldara è più forte", "Vediamo a maggio quando arriveranno quarti se va bene", "Meglio sia andato via ora saremo più compatti e uniti"



Peccato che Caldara rimanga a Bergamo


----------



## sette (14 Luglio 2017)

in questi giorni non invidio Montella solo per il fatto che deve cambiarsi mutande ogni 5 minuti


----------



## Jaqen (14 Luglio 2017)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> galliani dov'è lo champagne normaaaaaaaaaaleeeeeeeeee????????????????



i messaggi jack, cancellane un po'


----------



## King of the North (14 Luglio 2017)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Che dice??? su bonucci?



Ho visto anche io l'intervista è in quel momento Del Piero era semplicemente un tifoso della Juve. Che dire.....era incazzato nero, era palese. Incredulo soprattutto. Quando Bonan ha visto che Alex non riusciva ad esprimere una sola parola, scherzando gli ha detto di far passare la notte per metabolizzare e aspettare l'indomani per esprimere la sua opinione ma Del Piero ha fatto capire che anche metabolizzando non saprebbe cosa dire. Godo!!!


----------



## krull (14 Luglio 2017)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Peccato che Caldara rimanga a Bergamo



Per ora............


----------



## The Ripper (14 Luglio 2017)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> i messaggi jack, cancellane un po'



fatto, sorry


----------



## Crox93 (14 Luglio 2017)

krull ha scritto:


> Per ora............



Ok ma come si fa a dire, ad oggi, che sia più forte di Bonucci? Ma sul serio?


----------



## fra29 (14 Luglio 2017)

Superpippo80 ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano per Sky Sport: fatti ulteriori passi avanti, Lucci sta parlando incessantemente con le due società, la conclusione potrebbe esserci nella notte. Bonucci è a casa che non aspetta altro che la conclusione dell'affare.*



Sembra la notte di Kondongbia..


----------



## Ermenegildo (14 Luglio 2017)

*Dopo cesena-milam*



Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> tirate fuori lo spumante buono ragazzi...il Milan è tornatooooooooo
> 
> 
> Svegliarsi in B. E' dura, molto dura. Ed era la seconda volta. Prima il calcio scommesse, poi la porcata di Napoli, con l'inciuccio che regalo' la vittoria al Genoa e rese vana la nostra vittoria a Cesena. Tanta mer.. mangiata. E poi.. Gli elicotteri, Van Basten, Gullit. La vittoria a Napoli, l'esultanza a Como, e dopo un anno... Barcellona. Lo Steaua. 4-0. Il calcio migliore della storia, altro che Tiki taka.
> Ora mi sento così, alla vigilia di una nuova era.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (14 Luglio 2017)




----------



## Ermenegildo (14 Luglio 2017)

Vedo che non sono l'unico diversamente giovane. Strappare Bonucci alla Juve è un segnale come quando gli strappammo Donadoni: l'Atalanta era il loro feudo e andammo aprendere il migliore. Come godoooooooooooo


----------

